# Resources For Emergency Food And Supplies?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

What are your favorite resources for emergency food and supplies?

Do you make all your own food preps or do you buy some? If you buy some, have you tasted them? Any favorites?

Do you use specific companies for finding tools and supplies or have you collected them slowly over time from many different sources?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Emergency food and supplies- pantry stocked, never enough, freezer full. Went and shopped yesterday, case sale (lots of peanut butter, and soup).
Food preps- buy and make, trying to eat out only on weekends (after kids sports). Dinners are usually home cooked, and individual sizes are frozen.
Tools- Huge garage, with a twenty years of camping and work, NEEDS TO BE CLEANED UP..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't have a thing here. Hope to start sometime in the future. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can tell you that Honeyville Farms freeze-dried garden peas are great. As a matter of fact, it's not easy to keep it on the shelf for SHTF times because they are great to eat by the handful.

We have a lot of canned food that we rotate as best as we can. We order from boxed.com.
No, the canned food won't last twenty-five years, but it comes with water so it doesn't need rehydrating.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Never saw Boxed before. Thanks Denton.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Never saw Boxed before. Thanks Denton.


I'm here for you, Brother!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have bought from Perma Pak and Walton Foods. The only drawback to Perma Pak is that they come to your home and let you sample the product. Perma Pak is based on 2500 calories a day per person. I personally bought a years supply for 4 people. Then got my bulk from Walton


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I get the majority of my preps from the internet Borg, Amazon.
What can I say, prepping in my PJ's


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Internet. Some thing prepackaged for 20 years and some I buy and package myself.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

https://providentliving.lds.org/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations-map?lang=eng
Here mostly, I do a lot of canning of meats and soups. I also keep a lot of Frank's and BBQ sauce on hand as well as spices. The LDS folks will ship food reasonably, but I am lucky enough to have one within driving distance.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Why would you have a 25 year supply of food delivered to your place? 

Have it delivered offsite perhaps a business then you transport to your location . OPSEC. 

Some things you should pay cash and not leave a record of .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I do most of the packaging myself as far as dry goods are concerned. I have bought a few buckets of Mountain House, Augason Farms and such, but most I do myself.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

LDS Store online for wheat, oats, other long term canned stuff

aldis for canned fruits and veggies

online for filters, flux capacitors, and other usable supplies


----------



## WickedEdges (Jan 22, 2019)

I guess I never realized LDS did food prep stuff. Is this for religious reason? I’d love to know the history.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

WickedEdges said:


> I guess I never realized LDS did food prep stuff. Is this for religious reason? I'd love to know the history.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html >>>> plenty of "Why" in the beginning section ....


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> https://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html >>>> plenty of "Why" in the beginning section ....


I have downloaded and printed their survival manual. It has a lot of good information, I just skim over the theology. The LDS seem to want to help others prep even if they don't buy into their doctrinal beliefs.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

LDS is a pretty friendly bunch. I have bought from them and I am not a member. Their products are high quality and extremely reasonable cost wise. I like their self-sufficient philosophy, but I’m not onboard with some of their other beliefs.


----------



## borg (Sep 16, 2017)

I do believe you may have misspelled my name... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I get the majority of my preps from the internet Borg, Amazon.
> What can I say, prepping in my PJ's


You mean.... you cruise the 'net wearing clothing? What a weirdo! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## JamesGrant (Dec 12, 2019)

I get most of my stuff from amazon.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

JamesGrant said:


> I get most of my stuff from amazon.


What do you buy from them food-wise?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I can't believe no one has said Costco. I get a ton of stuff there.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

I only have enough room for about a 3 month supply so everything goes through rotation pretty quick. I just restock what I've used on a regular grocery shopping trip.

Raise the limits.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I can't believe no one has said Costco. I get a ton of stuff there.


We don't have a Costco, it closed 5 years ago.

Was in the middle of the libtard sanctuary city of 300,000.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> We don't have a Costco, it closed 5 years ago.
> 
> Was in the middle of the libtard sanctuary city of 300,000.


That seems so weird to me. I have four Costcos within 20 minutes of my house. One of them is so close that I sometimes stop in just for eggs.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

I wish I had something to offer for this section... but... my wife thinks my prepping is "hoarding". So, every week I typically discover that something of mine has been secretly discarded.... It's very disheartening.. But, I adapt. I've had to resort to purchasing 20lb bags of rice. We eat a lot of rice. So what I do is this: When she opens a 20lb bag of rice, I go buy a new one. This way, we always have at least 4 months worth of rice at any given time. Instead of stocking other food supplies, I've prioritized getting familiar with the local environment and wild edibles. This way, I can supplement our rice with local edibles if we need to. I've only been in El Paso for 5 months, but these are the things I've tried:

1. Prickly pear cactus
2. Mesquite
3. Yuca
4. Sotol
5. Barrel cactus

The prickly pear is by far the most prevalent and hearty wild edible in my area. It's a pain in the a$s to process, but it's worthwhile. 

As for the tools, I get my antiques from thrift stores, pawn shops and flea markets. I get all my power tools from Lowes because they have 10% military discount and I get to park up front. Yeah... that's EXACTLY WHY I go to Lowes


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> That seems so weird to me. I have four Costcos within 20 minutes of my house. One of them is so close that I sometimes stop in just for eggs.


I had a Costco's membership in that store, went there one day and it was closed,

no notice and no prorated refund on membership either.

I have a BJ's membership, have had it since they opened 33 years ago, a charter member,

I do the bulk of my shopping there.

They are 15 miles from me the other was 18 miles,

I live in the country not even the burbs so I have a trip every time I go, all secondary roads.

The only other Costco near me is roughly 30 miles away, that is an hour drive over secondary roads, not worth going to for me.

My second source of food shopping is Walmart, I don't care for the ethnic crowd there though, a lot of lowlife scum.

Shoplifting is rampant in this store, as is purse snatching outside in the parking lot.

There is always a police cruiser parked out front taking thief's into custody from store security.

Exiting my Cherokee I have a 642 in my hand and head on a swivel, daughter has her 442 in hand or her G-17.

I am happy I have a disability placard that allows me to park close to the entrance.

I get my all vegetables from the Asian market in the big city, better quality and freshness than any other store I have shopped at.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I had a Costco's membership in that store, went there one day and it was closed,
> 
> no notice and no prorated refund on membership either.
> 
> I have a BJ's membership, have had it since they opened 33 years ago, a charter member...


I live just down the road a ways from the Costco's home town of Kirkland, WA, which is why we have so many stores here.

I have never heard of BJ's. Is it regional?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I live just down the road a ways from the Costco's home town of Kirkland, WA, which is why we have so many stores here.
> 
> I have never heard of BJ's. Is it regional?


BJ' is a regional wholesale group covering Northeast states, office'd in Westboro Ma.

The prices were comparable to Costco.

Better prices than Walmart, but Wally has a bigger selection of other things in their superstore we visit.

Bought an Emeril airfryer at BJ's, yesterday, exact same model as Wallly had, $60.00 less!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> BJ' is a regional wholesale group covering Northeast states, office'd in Westboro Ma.
> 
> The prices were comparable to Costco.
> 
> ...


That would explain why I've never heard of it. I've never even visited the northeast. We don't have an air fryer, but I do have my Instant Pots. The best prices for those are on Amazon.


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

Canners have noticed the difficulty in finding canning jars and lids of late, thanks to COVID-19 prepping. Well, looks like that situation just got a lot worse. This video explains it all from the 4 major producers of these supplies:


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

She mentioned it was bad for those who have not had the opportunity to stock up. Did they not have the same opportunities as each of us but chose not to?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

my wife (through her business) has supplier contacts... just got our order of 12 boxes (144) Kerr regular mouth lids with rings delivered 20 min ago...


----------



## Sc0rPs (Oct 10, 2020)

I am hoping to invest in a freeze dryer in the near future so can really store some of my own food options, the issue with the ones out there is many have high sodium probably due to ensure advertised shelf life. 

My new go to shop is


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Sc0rPs said:


> I am hoping to invest in a freeze dryer in the near future..


I know what a freezer is, but what does "dryer" mean?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> I know what a freezer is, but what does "dryer" mean?


I would not advise Googling it. Nothing but bad things could happen as a result. However, if you want to put "movies and TV shows about freeze dryers" into your search engine, you will probably be ok.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I would not advise Googling it. Nothing but bad things could happen as a result. However, if you want to put "movies and TV shows about freeze dryers" into your search engine, you will probably be ok.


Problem with googling things is that the article might have been written X years ago, which means it could be hopelessly out of date.
But asking questions in forums means any replies are bang up to date..


----------

